# Help choosing the right line?



## Jupiter (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, My boyfriend and I have decided to get a GSD, and while I've had a few GSD's when I was younger my mother always did the finding or they were rescues so I am in new water with trying to find the best Breeder and lineage. 

Temperament is very important to me, specifically a lower prey drive as I have 2 cats. A milder line would be ideal.

Show vs. Work German vs. American and so on...anyone have some simple to follow guidelines for me?

Much Appreciated!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Just some questions to get you a better recommendation:
Where are you located?
What is your living situation (house/apartment)?
Do you have a color preference?
Have you considered rescuing?
What do you want to do with your GSD? (companion, agility sports, protection work, SAR etc)
Not to get all personal but do your boyfriend and you plan on getting a dog together as in putting both your names on the paper? Will the dog belong only to one of you or to both?

Welcome to the boards by the way


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Viking has a high prey drive but he is _very_ good with my cats. As long as the puppy is exposed to cats at a young enough age the puppy will not chase them/try to harm them. I prefer German Showlines and Working lines to the American lines. That being said, I ultimate did research and went with a local breeder who bred for well roundedness in a dog. This way I did not get a dog that was too "drivey" or too much for me to handle, but I was still getting a dog that I knew could focus and work with me. 

Rather than focusing on a specific line, just research the breeders in your area, see what they have to offer, call them and ask them a TON of questions, and you'll find a wealth of information out there for you. Good luck.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

While I think you may find what you want in any line, Has there been any dogs on here that catch your fancy? 

I think Am lines can be pretty easy to live with and there are some nice am lines out there it's just weeding thru them,,as your area? maybe someone can suggest a breeder in your area..


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

where do you live?


----------

